# Anyone have good feedback on marine grade portable GPS?



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

Looking for something for my Gheenoe LT25. It's a dual purpose fishing/hunting boat and find myself out in the boonie more without cell coverage. I originally started saving up for a Simrad Evo3 9" with FMT but I think the KISS mentality and grab bar space aren't going to allow it.

So I've refocused onto the Garmin Montana 750i line. It can give me portability, decent nautical charts (possibly even satellite images), SOS options, and a good bit cheaper than the evo3. There are certainly some trade offs but as I get more into hunting the idea of a dual purpose unit sounds appealing. 

I was wondering if any other micro skiffer's are using this or could suggest other options to look at. Any input is welcome.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've had a Garmin 78SC for several years. Used it in the kayak, Micro and on boat tests. Nice color screen and easy to use. Got a clam-shell case off eBay to protect from elements.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Got an old Garmin color handheld you could have.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Tautog166 said:


> Got an old Garmin color handheld you could have.


If he no longer needs it, I'd love to take you up on that. I've been keeping an eye out for a handheld for my skiff.


----------



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

@Tautog166 you're a kind fellow, I appreciate the offer. I ended up picking a garmin 86sc for under $200 on an amazon warehouse deal. There's not much info about it online, especially as a boat unit. However it's supposed to come pre-loaded with bird-eye and the coastal charts... I ordered it over 3 weeks ago and am still waiting for the unit. Will update here when i've played with it some.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

fishwhistle said:


> @Tautog166 you're a kind fellow, I appreciate the offer. I ended up picking a garmin 86sc for under $200 on an amazon warehouse deal. There's not much info about it online, especially as a boat unit. However it's supposed to come pre-loaded with bird-eye and the coastal charts... I ordered it over 3 weeks ago and am still waiting for the unit. Will update here when i've played with it some.


If you need it quicker, I have one NIB that I'll 2-day to you for a couple bucks less.


----------



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

@BrandonFox i'm interested. Big amazon is no help locating the package. Shoot me a DM


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Just ordered a 66s from cabelas at $100 off.


----------

